# Free plug for "The Insurance Factory"



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No need to say more really.

I was with a famous company that saturates the airwaves and they started upping the premiums, and then when I wanted to change cars they started insisting on a tracker, and so I agreed to fit one, then they asked me if it was an import and I said yes; they said it wasn't listed as such, just a high performance sports car, so I said, OK whatever; they suddenly announced right at the very end that it was an import and so, sorry, they couldn't insure it. To hell with that. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr..................

I shopped around using ads in a certain Mxx Pxxxxx mag and discovered "The Insurance Factory". The bloke Brendan was human! I actually enjoyed the whole interview. (Many of the people in the office there are on the Scooby forum, apparently.) It was simple, cheap and straightforward, and I closed the deal.:clap: 

The above is the impressions of my initial contact with them, and my own opinion, but hey, credit where it's due. I told the bloke I would be posting a plug for them on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Agree with you too mate. With them the moment and been with them for all my cars. Really good price and helpful people. Spoke to the guy about cars for a bit. knew a lot about skylines too. Recommended.


----------



## aussie33 (Mar 6, 2008)

*how much did you pay?*

hey guys ive just moved here from australia and am trying to see whether i can afford to ship my gtst over. what sort of prices are we talking here? i was paying $1100 dollars back home for my modified 33 (exhaust, wheels, suspension, ecu and front mount. is there any one that has had a similar price to what i paid in australia? appox. 500 quid full comp? ive got 7 years driving experience no claims and have completed a defensive driving course with an australian insurance company and an advanced driving course with skylines australia (aussie skyline club) not sure if they get any merit over here but worth a try. 
cheers guys jase


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Jase, you're in the ball park.

My own insurance company was still giving me grief, so I phoned the Factory again to see if they would insure the family Scoobie-do with named drivers. 740 GBP with the mainline outfit, but 200 quid less with these above people. Even so, the Subaru was more expensive than the Skyline...

I do have 2 sets of 9 years no-claims bonuses, though... and I asked for max excess. I have to pay the first 750 in an accident or 500 for malicious damage.

When I reminded them that I was the bloke with the Skyline who was giving them a free plug here, the guy laughed and said they actually got a new customer recently from this particular thread!!!


----------

